

Ask HN: What sites do you go to mostly to read the comments? - tokenadult

I see in the thread about Facebook competing with Disqus there is discussion about website discussion via comments. I LOVE to read the comments here on HN, so I can plainly see the value of comments from users on websites. And I read several online discussion forums (the one where I spend the most time is College Confidential), so like lots of user-contributed content when it is moderated, and good. But most news sites, and other information sites, I visit have comments that in my opinion REDUCE the value of reading the site, so I often skip the comments entirely. What sites do you visit, besides HN of course, where what draws you to the site is as much the comments from random users as it is the built-in content from the site operators?
======
jacquesm
digg -> just some of the articles, not the comments /. -> articles in some
sections, comments in some sections, there is overlap between the two but not
everything, for instance, most articles on genetics are way over my head but
the comments sometimes explain them HN -> both articles and comments, but
definitely not every article

I'm a bit of a news junkie I guess, it is my source of inspiration and because
of the amazing knowledge in the crowd present on those sites I never come away
from that without learning something useful.

In an earlier article somebody today compared it to 'watching discovery
channel' because it seems like you learn but you really don't. I think that is
up to how you use the internet, if you take a subject and then go in depth I
think it is very well possible to learn a lot.

I also think that each of the sites above has something going for it, digg
because it literally has just about everything on it (even though the crowd
there is absolutely terrible), ./ because it has a very easy way of limiting
the discussion to just those parts that are somewhat interesting with the
capability to 'drill down' in a thread if you want to, HN because of the
general quality of the discussion.

However, I doubt HN will be able to preserve its current culture without some
major moves.

------
pj
I notice comments are better on most sites late at night.

